# Predator MX mods... Yak attack, Ram mounts, Columbus Kayak



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Talked with Columbus Kayak about getting some rod holders and so on for the MX since I couldn't do buisness with them with my kayak purchase I wanted to with as much as possible with accessories. They were super helpful with showing me what they had and what they can get. I was happy with what they already carry in stock but ended up ordering a few other small things. Anyway I got 6 12" yak attack tracks (1 for each plate) and went with the metal ones for durability and strength. Then went with 2 tube holders and 2 of the newer Zooka tubes that hold both spinning and casting reels. I wanted to do this setup so I can move my gear around wherever I want and even just remove all of it in seconds without and tools needed. Pretty happy with how it turned out. Will post more pics when my other stuff comes in. So glad we have a nice local kayak shop now to pickup gear like this.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I never liked the look of the predators... Until I saw yours. That looks like a perfect yak for fishing


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks! I like it a lot so far. Also forgot to mention I picked up a pretty cool weather resistant speaker for my phone/iPod at columbus kayak. Supposed to last 20+ hours on 1 charge and it's surprisingly very loud and clear for its size.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking good bro! Catch some fish!


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

looks pretty sweet.the only thing missing is the slime.fish on.just wondering how much did the rod holders on the front cost.im looking to get something like that.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Not sure exact price. They were 30-40 each range but that's with the rod holder and the ball mount. If I find my receipt I'll post it up. They have quite a few different rod holders and even more to order. Sounds like he's doing weekly orders from yak attack. So If you do need to Order anything it shouldn't take long to get it.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Looking very nice !!! I really like those tracks you have on there


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks awesome...nice job.


----------

